
OpenBSD: It was twenty years ago you see - anjbe
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=144515087006177&w=2
======
anjbe
Theo mentions anoncvs. Remember, there was no Github in 1996. Not even
SourceForge. Source code was passed around via tarballs, and you couldn’t look
at individual commits without an account on the development server hosting the
repository. OpenBSD developed the first anonymous access repository for
CVS—the desire to do this is what the “Open” in “OpenBSD” refers to.
[http://www.openbsd.org/papers/anoncvs-
paper.pdf](http://www.openbsd.org/papers/anoncvs-paper.pdf)

